# Una notte da leoni 3



## drama 84 (8 Marzo 2013)

Una Notte da Leoni 3 è il terzo e ultimo episodio della serie.Questa volta, nessun matrimonio, nessuna festa di addio al celibato ma...quando quel gruppo di spostati si mette in viaggio, tutto può succedere.


----------



## BB7 (8 Marzo 2013)

Quando si tratta di far soldi a Hollywood non ci devono nemmeno pensare... Ho visto solamente il primo film e non mi ha fatto ridere particolarmente, ho trovato tutte le scene già viste e abbastanza ridicole... ma a tanti è piaciuto quindi era scontata una trilogia


----------



## Butcher (8 Marzo 2013)

Bellissimo il primo film.
Carino il secondo.
Naturalmente si rovinerà tutto il terzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Marzo 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Bellissimo il primo film.
> Carino il secondo.
> Naturalmente si rovinerà tutto il terzo.


Concordo. Però è talmente un cult questo film che va assolutamente visto


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Però è talmente un cult questo film che va assolutamente visto



Quotone,io li ho visti entrambi e pertanto è d'obbligo la visione del terzo.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Marzo 2013)

Alan


----------



## Brain84 (9 Marzo 2013)

Lo guarderò perchè ormai sono affezionato alla saga, però sospetto sarà una simil schifezza. Spero di essere smentito


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Marzo 2013)

Il primo fu pazzesco,il secondo solo carino.
Speriamo in una degna conclusione della saga.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

ma il terzo non doveva essere ad amsterdam?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Marzo 2013)

Da vedere assolutamente!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma il terzo non doveva essere ad amsterdam?



Io avevo letto che il terzo doveva riguardare Alan che finiva in manicomio, o roba del genere


----------



## runner (30 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi non vedo l' ora che esca!!


----------



## Vinz (30 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma il terzo non doveva essere ad amsterdam?


Era una bufala.

Comunque io ho trovato bellissimi sia il primo, che il secondo.


----------



## Vinz (25 Aprile 2013)

Nuovo trailer!!


----------



## Livestrong (27 Maggio 2013)

In uscita nel weekend nelle sale italiane , il *30 Maggio 2013*


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Visto e devo dire che,al contrario dei primi 2(specie il primo),fa scagazzare a livelli atomici.......


----------



## Jino (2 Giugno 2013)

Merita o no di andare a vederlo!?


----------



## Brain84 (2 Giugno 2013)

non mi ha fatto MAI ridere. Scriverò una recensione..assai evitabile.


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2013)

A me è piaciuto. Non come i primi due, bellino però!


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> non mi ha fatto MAI ridere. Scriverò una recensione..assai evitabile.



MAI davvero.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Giugno 2013)

Recensione Una Notte da Leoni 3.

Quando si parla della saga di Una Notte da Leoni, si parla di una saga che nel bene o nel male (più nel bene) ha cambiato e dato nuova linfa alla commedia intesa come genere cinematografico.

Il primo capitolo ha segnato un punto di svolta e di novità. L'idea di creare una voragine narrativa che si va dipanando lungo tutta la pellicola, ritrovando il suo culmine è stato un vero colpo di genio. Nel secondo capitolo, l'idea viene ripresa e rimaneggiata ma quel profumo di novità che ha spiazzato un po' tutti svanisce, e ciò che ne rimane sono delle gag gradevoli ma su una sceneggiatura troppo simile al precedente capitolo.

Todd Philips decide così di girare un terzo capitolo distaccandosi completamente dall'incipit dei primi 2 capitoli. Non si hanno droghe allucinogene che creeranno le situazioni più grottesche e disparate o buchi narrativi volutamente inseriti. Qui tutto si vive nel presente, non ci sono flashback.
Alan si ritrova, dopo la morte del padre, a dover affrontare un viaggio che lo porterà in una casa di cura per persone con disturbi mentali in Arizona, assieme ai suoi ormai inseparabili compagni Doug, Stu e Phil. Come facile prevedere, il viaggio subirà un'inversione di rotta piuttosto clamorosa dettata dal malavitoso Marshall (John Goodman) che, sequestrando il povero Doug, richiede come riscatto, di trovare e catturare Mr Chow, reo di avergli sottratto un bottino da 21 milioni di dollari in lingotti d'oro.

Lo sforzo economico profuso per la produzione del film si nota. Le location, le comparse, le scene anche spettacolari si sprecano e fanno invidia a molte produzioni Hollywoodiane. Il problema fondamentalmente è quello della mancanza di Hangover.
Se nei primi 2 il tema fondante (nonché titolo del film in lingua originale) è il classico "dopo sbronza", qui non c'è alcun postumo da notte brava, tutto è molto più serioso, sopratutto la morale finale degna di un film romantico strappalacrime. 
Qualche battuta disseminata qui e li che strappano qualche sorriso a denti stretti, non bastano a far risorgere un brand che ha mostrato il fianco già nel secondo episodio. Questo terzo capitolo si concentra soltanto, o quasi, su Alan e Chow due personaggi sempre più caricaturali e che ormai hanno sempre meno cose da dire.
Film evitabilissimo che doveva concludersi con il primo capitolo, quella si era una commedia esilarante.

*voto: 5*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Settembre 2013)

L'ho visto solamente ieri sera e devo dire che dopo i brutti commenti mi aspettavo un qualcosa di inguardabile. Invece il film in se è carino, anche se ovviamente non al livello degli altri due. Gli do un 6,5.


----------

